# Golfers Elbow - BPC 157



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

So for the last couple of months I have been suffering golfers elbow. In the past when I have had tennis elbow I used the following protocol which helped tremendously:

1. MSM 6000mg a day split into 3 doses.

2. Glucosamine

3. Collagen

I tried this again for my current elbow tendinitis, and whilst it alleviated the pain and inflammation some what it wasn't conclusive and left continual pain when doing barbell curls etc. I have had to simply use Dumbbells.

I was familiar with BPC 157 and had heard how successful others had found it at treating tendinitis. I decided I'd finally man up and inject my forearm. It has been 4 days since injecting 250mcg of BPC 157 everyday into my forearm, between the veins less than an inch from my elbow and the pain source. Today at the gym I noticed no pain when lifting barbells and performing movements that previously had caused problems.

if you're suffering any form of tendinitis I cannot stress enough how beneficial this peptide is.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Any good for anyone with a torn tendon?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> Any good for anyone with a torn tendon?


 It's been proven to increase heeling rates in torn muscles and tendons, so can't see why not.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

@Simon 88 mate does this need to be shot were you have the issue?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sniper83 said:


> @Simon 88 mate does this need to be shot were you have the issue?


 Having done countless amounts of research I learnt the following.

sub q is fine.

intramuscular is fine.

injecting it anywhere will work, however the closer to the site of the issue the better.

for my elbow I jabbed an inch below in my forearm muscle. Noticed a complete difference within 3/4 days. Pain completely gone within a week or so.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

OK mate thanks for that sounds decent :thumbup1:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

sniper83 said:


> OK mate thanks for that sounds decent :thumbup1:


 It's been a miracle for me mate. I can finally barbell curl again. It used to be too painful.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

What dose mate? Glad you that sorted pain in the ass injurys like that.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Simon 88 said:


> It's been a miracle for me mate. I can finally barbell curl again. It used to be too painful.





sniper83 said:


> OK mate thanks for that sounds decent :thumbup1:


 I got mine from pure peptides uk


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Be thankful you don't have elbows like this;


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

GCMAX said:


> Be thankful you don't have elbows like this;


 Haha I am, but it has helped me be able to train my arms again with a lot more passion and no constant pain.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Simon 88 said:


> So for the last couple of months I have been suffering golfers elbow. In the past when I have had tennis elbow I used the following protocol which helped tremendously:
> 
> 1. MSM 6000mg a day split into 3 doses.
> 
> ...


 Agreed tore my tricep right off and was back at good weights in 12 weeks,,i mean totally off too!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

biglbs said:


> Agreed tore my tricep right off and was back at good weights in 12 weeks,,i mean totally off too!


 It's amazing stuff, I'm going to continually cycle it 2 weeks on 2 off.

I simply don't want the inflammation etc to return.


----------



## cblack (Mar 19, 2016)

Great read, have similar issues with my knees. Will give this a shot thanks!


----------



## chrismwpcs (Jun 20, 2016)

I am suffering with Medial Epicondylitis (Golfers Elbow) and I am running a course of Thymosin Beta 4 on around day 20 currently. For the past 6 months I have had no traction at all in any improvement but now I am feeling the results of TB4. Is there any differences between the healing properties of BPC157 and TB4?

My current dosing is a loading phase for 6 weeks at 2.5ui and then a further 4 weeks at 1.5ui. Today I managed bicep curls for the first time in 3 months with no pain. I hope this info helps you incase you have looked at TB4 and wondered how it would go for Golfers.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Something to raise regarding using BPC 157. Do you know the reason as to why the problem has occurred? Example: I had tennis elbow from November 2014 until November 2015. I took time out of the gym (2 months at a time which I did twice avoiding all upper body work) as i thought it was because of weight training. Just to add I didn't use BPC on it. It wasn't until I left my job last summer, which involved a lot of typing and mouse use that it started to clear up. I'd had a cortisone injection which helped mask it for 3 months but it returned after it wore off. The physio said said tendons and ligaments become a little like wrinkles and grey hair as we get older. My elbows are still a bit sensitive but much better.

I use BPC 157 for my shoulder problems and it works a treat. I thinks it great and it works a treat.

My point is that it might be worth looking at what we do in our daily lives (job, diy, repetitive movements) as I'm 100% sure that my increased workload that involved 3x as much computer use, sending and responding to email that it was repetitive strain. I couldn't even hold a phone to my ear as I walked along the road.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BPC has been shown to assist with the repair with both ligaments and tendons but it's not a one stop shop for recovery, by this I mean u can't just jab and it's fixed, it has to be part of a bigger recovery protocol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

by that i mean a recovery protocol that would include

Rest

Massage

Stretching

BPC157

many will not do the first 3 and just jab the peptide and expect it to work...


----------



## Tommy_Traps (Apr 24, 2016)

This is good to know. I've had problems with tendinosis. Started stretching, massaging and avoiding any lifts that aggravated it. Took fu**ing yonks to sort out but I'm finally there. It will no doubt come back at some points so I'll look into using this stuff to help.


----------

